# F&d f 6000 5.1 speaker issue



## shreeku (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi friends, 

I am using F&D f 6000 speaker with my Computer, i have a problem with 5.1 output, there are 2 sound modes in this speaker "Normal" and "prologic"

1. Normal Mode: In normal mode i can hear music from all my speaker i.e from front, center, woofer and rare Speakers.
2. Prologic Mode: When in this mode I can Hear Music from my front, Center and from Woofer, but i cant hear any Music from the rare speakers.

I have done realtek and windows default sound test for 5.1 speaker they have same issue as the above...


Motherboard - Asrock Extreme 4.
Realtek version -  ALC898
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64x

Can you help me out with this issue i want to hear music in Proligic mode but with all speakers working especially for watching movie.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## arvendu601 (Oct 30, 2012)

your hts is working fine no worry just play 5.1 enable movie and u will understand why rare speaker not playing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2012)

dolby pro-logic--->fake surround
dolby pro-logic upmix stereo to 4.0 & pro-logic II upmix stereo to 5.1.if your speaker has pro-logic then 4.0 sound will result in 2 speakers being silent.also all windows audio tests use real surround sound so any speaker system set to pro-logic(any version) will fail the test.


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 6, 2012)

i was having the same problem but i solved it out..!!

just use the aux mode in the hts...and connect through it to ur computer..use the jack 2.1 came with ur hts..!!1

then in realtech settings choose stereo in place of 5.1..f &d 6000 has a built in converter...all the speakers r playing and in prologic mode....!!!

try it and reply..all the best..!!


----------



## Abhishek Das (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys, can you please tell me which model among F&D 6000U & 6000, is best ??? as in many online shopping sites, I have seen that some people are advicing to buy 6000 model instead of 6000U model, whereas the price of both model is same, with 6000U model has USB/SD card features which 6000 model don't have !!!! please suggest me friends !!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 16, 2015)

Abhishek Das said:


> Guys, can you please tell me which model among F&D 6000U & 6000, is best ??? as in many online shopping sites, I have seen that some people are advicing to buy 6000 model instead of 6000U model, whereas the price of both model is same, with 6000U model has USB/SD card features which 6000 model don't have !!!! please suggest me friends !!!



the 6000U model is said to not have tweeters. IDK for sure. but if the USB/SD slot are significant additions for you, get the U model.


----------



## Abhishek Das (Feb 16, 2015)

Anything else that makes 6000U better than 6000 model....??? please tell me !!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 18, 2015)

None that are evident or that I know of.


----------



## Badmash (Feb 18, 2015)

Abhishek Das said:


> Anything else that makes 6000U better than 6000 model....??? please tell me !!!



F6000 got better subwoofer then F6000u


----------



## robotsmani (Feb 18, 2015)

F6000 is having Transformer based power supply and F6000u is SMPS based power supply (Confirmed with F&D Service Engg.). That makes F6000 subwoofer little heavy. 
IMO if subwoofer is heavy it will give better BASS.

Recently bought the F6000 and am really happy with it.


----------



## Abhishek Das (Feb 26, 2015)

which one is better between F&D 6000 & I ball booster ??? please suggest me.


----------



## robotsmani (Feb 27, 2015)

F&d 6000


----------

